
EuroMOMO (European mortality monitoring) – Maps and Graphs - Kaibeezy
https://euromomo.eu/graphs-and-maps/
======
Kaibeezy
_EuroMOMO is a European mortality monitoring activity, aiming to detect and
measure excess deaths related to seasonal influenza, pandemics and other
public health threats._

 _Official national mortality statistics are provided weekly from the 24
European countries in the EuroMOMO collaborative network, supported by the
European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) and the World Health
Organization (WHO)._

